
Visualising World Population Data in Python with Plotly - leog7
https://techarena51.com/blog/how-to-visualise-data-in-python-3-with-plotly/
======
nicolaskruchten
You could also try using Plotly Express, which lets you do some of this stuff
in a one-liner: [https://medium.com/@plotlygraphs/introducing-plotly-
express-...](https://medium.com/@plotlygraphs/introducing-plotly-
express-808df010143d)

------
ronyba
Having been using Plotly more recently instead of Matplotlib seems fast and
simple

